# Ora mi guardo un film...



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2008)

... tanto tempo senza vederlo... mi piace sempre _Donnie Darko_... 

Quali sono i film che vi piace riguardare e perche?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... tanto tempo senza vederlo... mi piace sempre _Donnie Darko_...
> 
> Quali sono i film che vi piace riguardare e perche?


Notting Hill
Perché?
Sono fatti miei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Al di là della storia un po' da "cenerentolo" mi piace come vengono resi i mille equivoci, insicurezze e fraintendimenti che possono ostacolare un rapporto.
I personaggi non protagonisti sono strepitosi ...il coinquilino ...la sorella ...la coppia che si ama davvero ...la solitudine di tanti anche in una grande città ...e che nei sentimenti non esistono divi e del pettegolezzo si soffre...


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... tanto tempo senza vederlo... mi piace sempre _Donnie Darko_...
> 
> Quali sono i film che vi piace riguardare e perche?


mi piace moltissimo Come eravamo...e anche Innamorarsi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mi piace moltissimo *Come eravamo*...e anche Innamorarsi...


Ho voluto non citarlo ...per una volta..."Non mollare Caty!"


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... tanto tempo senza vederlo... mi piace sempre _Donnie Darko_...
> 
> Quali sono i film che vi piace riguardare e perche?


Allora:
- "Il Signore degli anelli": ho letto il libro 4 volte e lo rileggerei ancora 1000 volte, il film non è fedelissimo al libro ma emozionante allo stesso modo;
- le commedie di Eduardo de Filippo: non sono film, ma io le riguardo con immenso piacere, soprattutto alcune come "Natale in casa Cupiello", "Questi fantasmi", "Napoli milionaria", "Non ti pago";
- "Non ci resta che piangere": è speciale.... Benigni e Troisi insieme sono irripetibili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora:
> - "Il Signore degli anelli": ho letto il libro 4 volte e lo rileggerei ancora 1000 volte, il film non è fedelissimo al libro ma emozionante allo stesso modo;
> - *le commedie di Eduardo de Filippo: non sono film, ma io le riguardo con immenso piacere, soprattutto alcune come "Natale in casa Cupiello", "Questi fantasmi", "Napoli milionaria", "Non ti pago";*
> *- "Non ci resta che piangere":* è speciale.... Benigni e Troisi insieme sono irripetibili.


Il Signore degli anelli lo sintetizzo con: uno ha un anello e tutti lo inseguono ...non riesce a suscitarmi alcun interesse.
Eduardo è Eduardo: Filumena è un capolavoro assoluto, l'avevo visto a Londra in inglese e aveva la stessa risonanza sul pubblico.
E poi " ha da passà 'a nuttata"* è l'inno d'Italia


*sono richieste e gradite correzioni dai napoletani


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il Signore degli anelli lo sintetizzo con: *uno ha un anello e tutti lo inseguono *...non riesce a suscitarmi alcun interesse.
> Eduardo è Eduardo: Filumena è un capolavoro assoluto, l'avevo visto a Londra in inglese e aveva la stessa risonanza sul pubblico.
> E poi " ha da passà 'a nuttata"* è l'inno d'Italia
> 
> ...
















No dai Persa, non è proprio così.....
Tolkien era un grande studioso della storia, della letteratura, nonchè filologo, ci sono tantissimi rimandi ed è pieno di simboli....
La lettura del libro (nonchè la visione del film) non è così semplice....


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Il Signore degli anelli lo sintyetizzo con: uno ha un anello e tutti lo inseguono* ...non riesce a suscitarmi alcun interesse.
> Eduardo è Eduardo: Filumena è un capolavoro assoluto, l'avevo visto a Londra in inglese e aveva la stessa risonanza sul pubblico.
> E poi " ha da passà 'a nuttata"* è l'inno d'Italia
> 
> ...





















Il libro pero' l'e' bello...

Va bene se vogliamo guerreggiare... qualunque film di Toto'... Ops... dovevo proporre Antonio La Trippa come moderatore... VOTA ANTONIO!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Marzo 2008)

Amo rivedere vecchi film, soprattutto la serie di don Camillo....Fernandel e Gino Cervi  veramente grandi   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma anche vecchie commedie,  poco tempo  fa  mi sono rivisto  con gran piacere  gli esami non finiscono mai  con l'immenso  Eduardo....


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... tanto tempo senza vederlo... mi piace sempre _Donnie Darko_...
> 
> Quali sono i film che vi piace riguardare e perche?


 
oggi ho riguardato con mio figlio il GLADIATORE...perché al mio segnale...SCATENIAMO L'INFERNO 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No dai Persa, non è proprio così.....
> Tolkien era un grande studioso della storia, della letteratura, nonchè filologo, ci sono tantissimi rimandi ed è pieno di simboli....
> La lettura del libro (nonchè la visione del film) non è così semplice....


 
Il signore degli anelli (se hai la resistenza fisica minima richiesta...è un po' come quei programmi di grafica per cui il pc ha bisogno di tanti GB...idem lì, ci va fisico per arrivare in fondo...) ha anche il suo perché, è visivamente sontuoso, per esempio. E ci sono parecchi meta testo, etc.

Pero'...l'anima è freddina.

Ma il suo regista conosce il mestiere, il suo King Kong (di poco successivo), con Adrien Brody, io l'ho trovato favoloso.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Notting Hill
> Perché?
> Sono fatti miei...
> 
> ...


 
Notting Hill ha la scena piu' comica della storia del cinema, non scherzo.

Quando lui fa le interviste 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ogni volta mi fa scompisciare! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sempre con Hugh, consiglio il DELIZIOSO "Scrivimi una canzone"!!

Vedi "sigla":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0A7dtdc-nU

Assolutamente irresistibile come parodia dei video anni '80 con un delizioso Hugh Grant!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Notting Hill ha la scena piu' comica della storia del cinema, non scherzo.
> 
> Quando lui fa le interviste
> 
> ...


Chi non si è mai sentito di "Cavalli e segugi"?


----------



## Rebecca (2 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho voluto non citarlo ...per una volta..."Non mollare Caty!"


Giuro, che a una prima lettura, avevo letto "non mollare Cialtry"


----------



## Old Holly (2 Marzo 2008)

Intanto buona sera a tutti, i film che rivedo sempre volentieri sono quelli di Woody Allen, Il diario di Bridget Jones e tra gli italiani quelli di Villaggio/Fantozzi, Benigni e Non ci resta che piangere, ah e anche quelli di Totò!


----------



## brugola (3 Marzo 2008)

un film che guardo e riguardo sempre molto volentieri è la meglio gioventù
nei momenti peggiori sono capace di rimettermi su anche titanic..ma solo quando gira proprio malissimo..


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

moi aussi: la meglio gioventù è il MIO film per eccellenza.
Poi Speriamo che sia femmina, Nuovo cinema paradiso, Amici miei.


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

L'armata Brancaleone.

Rivisto ieri sera!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Saaaaaalve.


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Full Monty. Mi fa morire dalle risate.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

Frankenstein junior è un toccasana se hai le palle girate
Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Frankenstein junior è un toccasana se hai le palle girate
> Buongiorno a tutti


 
Oggi palle giratissime...e pensare che ho passato un bel fine settimana...gli effetti benefici si sono dissolti stamattina quando ho parlato con uno dei soliti stronzi con cui mi tocca lavorare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mi faranno venire le rughe..a proposito...volevo aprire una discussione...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Oggi palle giratissime...e pensare che ho passato un bel fine settimana...gli effetti benefici si sono dissolti stamattina quando ho parlato con uno dei soliti stronzi con cui mi tocca lavorare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sul botulino???


----------



## brugola (3 Marzo 2008)

è veramente una tragedia il lunedì..


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sul botulino???


Yes..
Voi lo usate?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Yes..
> Voi lo usate?


E' una domanda seria?
No


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

Ragazzi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ci sono ottime droghe naturali... che ti fan pensare di aver vent'anni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... perchè usare il botox???


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu sei scema


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu sei scema


... eh... un pochino...


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' una domanda seria?
> No


Cosa c'è di più serio delle tue colleghe che si pinzecchiano la faccia ogni 6 mesi?
Di gente alle soglie della pensione con le labbra turgide e niente borse?

Ragazze...qui c'era gente che aveva la pancia...sai dopo aver partorito...ora sono piatte come quindicenni...e che cavolo!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di più serio delle tue colleghe che si pinzecchiano la faccia ogni 6 mesi?
> Di gente alle soglie della pensione con le labbra turgide e niente borse?
> 
> Ragazze...qui c'era gente che aveva la pancia...sai dopo aver partorito...ora sono piatte come quindicenni...e che cavolo!!!!


Veramente dopo aver partorito ero piatta anch'io ...e senza bisturi...(me l'ha fatto notare mia figlia, guardando le sue foto dei primi bagni di mare...)
Nel mio ambiente (squallide maestrine dell'interland) non si fa nulla nessuno a parte normali idratanti e ...faccio la mia figura visto che mi domandano cosa intendo fare con la prossima prima (dovrei essere in pensione...) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però è evidente che dipende dall'ambiente ...infatti le tizie che passano in tv miei coetanee sembrano ragazzine ...ma mi domando perché, ammesso che lo sembrino davvero.
Perché voler sembrare ragazzine?


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente dopo aver partorito ero piatta anch'io ...e senza bisturi...(me l'ha fatto notare mia figlia, guardando le sue foto dei primi bagni di mare...)
> Nel mio ambiente (squallide maestrine dell'interland) non si fa nulla nessuno a parte normali idratanti e ...faccio la mia figura visto che mi domandano cosa intendo fare con la prossima prima (dovrei essere in pensione...)
> 
> 
> ...


 
E va bene...vengo ad abitare da te....e si risolve il broblema...
Qua tutte a quarant'anni hanno le fregole....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente dopo aver partorito ero piatta anch'io ...e senza bisturi...(me l'ha fatto notare mia figlia, guardando le sue foto dei primi bagni di mare...)
> Nel mio ambiente (squallide maestrine dell'interland) non si fa nulla nessuno a parte normali idratanti e ...faccio la mia figura visto che mi domandano cosa intendo fare con la prossima prima (dovrei essere in pensione...)
> 
> 
> ...


è quello che mi chiedo anch'io.
Voglio dire, non è che la maturità con tutto quello che comporta sia così negativo.
Una donna dai 40 ai 50 ha veramente tutto quello che vuole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E va bene...vengo ad abitare da te....e si risolve il broblema...
> Qua tutte a quarant'anni hanno le fregole....





Asudem ha detto:


> è quello che mi chiedo anch'io.
> Voglio dire, non è che la maturità con tutto quello che comporta sia così negativo.
> Una donna dai 40 ai 50 ha veramente tutto quello che vuole.


Se c'è una cosa assurda è aver figli e poi ...non voler essere madri o nonne ...se di giovane hai a fianco una figlia sai bene che non puoi e non devi essere come lei.
I miei figli lo dicono sempre: hai la faccia da mamma...


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è quello che mi chiedo anch'io.
> Voglio dire, non è che la maturità con tutto quello che comporta sia così negativo.
> Una donna dai 40 ai 50 ha veramente tutto quello che vuole.


 
Non sempre. dipende da come ci si è gestiti gli anni precedenti.


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa assurda è aver figli e poi ...non voler essere madri o nonne ...se di giovane hai a fianco una figlia sai bene che non puoi e non devi essere come lei.
> I miei figli lo dicono sempre: hai la faccia da mamma...


Ma certo...anche io ho la faccia da mamma. Però i miei figli ci tengono alla mamma bella e giovane.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma certo...anche io ho la faccia da mamma. Però i miei figli ci tengono alla mamma bella e giovane.


Bela e giovane ...proporzionalmente...
Le quarantenni che cercano di far concorrenza alle figlie quindicenni sono patetiche e ....grimildiane


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bela e giovane ...proporzionalmente...
> Le quarantenni che cercano di far concorrenza alle figlie quindicenni sono patetiche e ....grimildiane


 
ma per carità...poi i miei figli sono piccoli...


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

Comunque è evidente che siete vecchie e rincitrullite.

Rispondete al topic della vecchiaia su quello che parla di cinema...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... no no... ma state bene....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... volevo parlarvi di un libro... 'spetta che apro un tred di cucina....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque è evidente che siete vecchie e rincitrullite.
> 
> Rispondete al topic della vecchiaia su quello che parla di cinema...
> 
> ...


Anche il rincoglionimento fa parte della maturità.
Accoglietelo con grazia e letizia e..fateve una ragione


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque è evidente che siete vecchie e rincitrullite.
> 
> Rispondete al topic della vecchiaia su quello che parla di cinema...
> 
> ...


L'ho appena detto che non sono più quella di una volta...

E voi mi rispondete che devo accettare l'idea dell'invecchiamento!!!





 C'ho ragione a preoccuparmi


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Vi consiglio "La morte ti fa bella"


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi consiglio "La morte ti fa bella"


 
Così facciamo contenta la lupa e non andiamo fuori topic...
E' diventata brontolona la lupa...non era così una volta


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Così facciamo contenta la lupa e non andiamo fuori topic...
> E' diventata brontolona la lupa...non era così una volta


Tra un po' si lamentera' che non c'ha piu' il pelo lucido come una volta...


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

E' vero.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma c'ho delle zanne, c'ho!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque La morte ti fa bella è un mito!
Direi azzeccatissimo!

Secondo me le pollastre botulinizzate girano davvero con le bombolette in borsetta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... se su una donna è di cattivo gusto, negli uomini raggiunge vette di squallore da tetto del mondo.


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero. Chissà cosa si prova a toccare una tetta finta.
Bisognerebbe chiedere...eppure le attrici sono tutte o quasi rifatte...e ammirate.

Chi si compra i calendari non lo sa che ciò che viene fotografato nella migliore delle ipotesi è finto, o addirittura non esiste????


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' vero. Chissà cosa si prova a toccare una tetta finta.
> Bisognerebbe chiedere...eppure le attrici sono tutte o quasi rifatte...e ammirate.
> 
> Chi si compra i calendari non lo sa che ciò che viene fotografato nella migliore delle ipotesi è finto, o addirittura non esiste????


Ma tu pensi che agli uomini freghi qualcosa? Credo siano piu' le donne a farsi paranoie che gli uomini...


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che agli uomini freghi qualcosa? Credo siano piu' le donne a farsi paranoie che gli uomini...


ci puoi giurare!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' vero. Chissà cosa si prova a toccare una tetta finta.
> Bisognerebbe chiedere...eppure le attrici sono tutte o quasi rifatte...e ammirate.
> 
> Chi si compra i calendari non lo sa che ciò che viene fotografato nella migliore delle ipotesi è finto, o addirittura non esiste????


Nulla di strano...se è ri-fatta bene!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Confermo, vi fate più paranoie voi donne al riguardo che noi uomini!


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nulla di strano...se è ri-fatta bene!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora va bene pure una bambola gonfiabile...se è fatta bene


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Allora va bene pure una bambola gonfiabile...se è fatta bene


va anche meglio! Non parla , tutt'al più fischia


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Allora va bene pure una bambola gonfiabile...se è fatta bene


Perchè no!??!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dai, Iris, non è che te le mettono con la valvola di sicurezza in rilievo se per caso si sgonfia eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti garantisco che se a volte non contravvenissero alle leggi della gravità...uno potrebbe anche non accorgersene...ed in genere quando te ne accorgi...è l'ultimo dei tuoi pensieri!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Parlando di bambole e per non uscire fuori tema 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... chi ha avuto la sfortuna di vedere il film BAMBOLA... con una strepitosa Valeria Marini...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlando di bambole e per non uscire fuori tema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


altro che film comici di natale.
Non ho smesso di ridere un attimo


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlando di bambole e per non uscire fuori tema
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> altro che film comici di natale.
> Non ho smesso di ridere un attimo

























Altro che Fellini!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> altro che film comici di natale.
> Non ho smesso di ridere un attimo


Pure io... ma la scena clue e' quando lei chiede a lui " Ma non me le strappi le mutandine?"...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io... ma la scena clue e' quando lei chiede a lui " Ma non me le strappi le mutandine?"...


io ricorso solo la cavalcata sulla mortadella.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e una culata stratosferica in un parco acquatico..


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Bambola puo' competere solo con Dell'Amore Della Morte con _quella che non mi ricordo come si chiama pero' l'e' discreta_... anche li la recitazione la fa da padrone


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

Ecco, onestamente mi chiedo come la Marini non possa avere pensato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , anche solo per un attimo che con quel film si giocava la poca, labilissima reputazione che ancora conservava.
Cioè , se voleva sputtanarsi come si deve la chance di giocare all'attrice se l'è proprio bruciata in un nano secondo.
Povera,io quando la vedo sento un moto di simpatica commiserazione.
mi sembra una delle migliori macchiette di questi ultimi anni


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bambola puo' competere solo con Dell'Amore Della Morte con _quella che non mi ricordo come si chiama pero' l'e' discreta_... anche li la recitazione la fa da padrone


la Falchi. ma quella è tutta gonfia di silicone!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bambola puo' competere solo con Dell'Amore Della Morte con _quella che non mi ricordo come si chiama pero' l'e' discreta_... anche li la recitazione la fa da padrone


Quello con Rupert ? Ispirato a Dylan dog?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ecco, onestamente mi chiedo come la Marini non possa avere pensato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh, dai anche noi abbiamo la marini de noartri!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> la Falchi. ma quella è tutta gonfia di silicone!!!!


Si ma brutta non e'... obbiettivamente parlando... poi che sia indiscutibilmente scema e' altro paio di maniche


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello con Rupert ? Ispirato a Dylan dog?


Si che vergogna... povero Dylan Dog


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*E...*

.... la Ferilli ce la vogliamo dimenticare? A 20 anni era una, adesso pare appartenere ad un'altra famiglia cromosomica!!!
Fra natiche, seni, zigomi, occhi, denti, orecchie e depilazione selvaggia a cominciare dallo spazio fra le sopracciglia e il setto nasale.... ancora un paio di interventi e raggiunge Cher...
Bruja

p.s. Ho appena rivisto Anonimo Veneziano.... sempre struggente.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... la Ferilli ce la vogliamo dimenticare? A 20 anni era una, adesso pare appartenere ad un'altra famiglia cromosomica!!!
> Fra natiche, seni, zigomi, occhi, denti, orecchie e depilazione selvaggia a cominciare dallo spazio fra le sopracciglia e il setto nasale.... ancora un paio di interventi e raggiunge Cher...
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Ho appena rivisto Anonimo Veneziano.... sempre struggente.


Minchia e la Ventura? L'ho vista a momenti non la riconoscevo...


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Minchia e la Ventura? L'ho vista a momenti non la riconoscevo...


Ma lei non si è rifatta.... ha sbagliato la clonazione!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

duole dirlo ma io credo che per l'uomo differenza tra la tetta onesta e quella rifatta non esista


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> duole dirlo ma io credo che per l'uomo differenza tra la tetta onesta e quella rifatta non esista


Miiii...te sempre coi puntini sulle ii eh!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









La differenza c'è...ma non è così macroscopica da far tirar indietro le ditina quando si posano su una tetta finta!


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> duole dirlo ma io credo che per l'uomo differenza tra la tetta onesta e quella rifatta non esista


Duole, duole.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tè... hai letto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbè... vorrà dire che renderemo la pariglia quando anche noi signore potremmo piazzare le ditina su protesi di tutto rispetto.


----------



## Old Confù (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... tanto tempo senza vederlo... mi piace sempre _Donnie Darko_...
> 
> Quali sono i film che vi piace riguardare e perche?


Salve a tutti!!!
bhè, a me fa piacere ri-vedere soprattutto films legati alla mia adolescenza...anche se spesso sono molto + vecchi, mi ricordano 1 dato periodo della mia vita, quello solitamente in cui li ho visti x la prima volta...

Beattlejuice di Tim Burton(spero di averlo scritto giusto)
Arancia Meccanica
Il Corvo
Leon

ma poi ce ne sono talmente tanti che nn mi vengono in mente!!!


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiii...te sempre coi puntini sulle ii eh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vi meritate ti rotolarvi in mezzo a tette di gomma !!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E teste di legno


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Duole, duole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obbè. L'enorme abuso di vibratori non è che sia poi differente nè??


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> obbè. L'enorme abuso di vibratori non è che sia poi differente nè??


Per non dire che talvolta è anche meglio.


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Vi meritate ti rotolarvi in mezzo a tette di gomma !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma cara!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi verrebbe da dire che sono nel posto giusto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma sto zitta...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Per non dire che talvolta è anche meglio.


perdindirindina! se quelli non s'accorgono di una bottarella di silicone,chi siamo noi per fare le pignole??


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Duole, duole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè, già non lo fate??  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Venite a parlare a noi di sofismi sulle tette rinforzate...poi girate con in borsetta certi calibri...


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perdindirindina! se quelli non s'accorgono di una bottarella di silicone,chi siamo noi per fare le pignole??


Il fatto è che non mi va di farmi aprire una tetta per metterci una protesi...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

*Eccola!*



cofusa27q ha detto:


> Salve a tutti!!!
> bhè, a me fa piacere ri-vedere soprattutto films legati alla mia adolescenza...anche se spesso sono molto + vecchi, mi ricordano 1 dato periodo della mia vita, quello solitamente in cui li ho visti x la prima volta...
> 
> Beattlejuice di Tim Burton(spero di averlo scritto giusto)
> ...


Del corvo senz'altro il primo...i successivi ...bah! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Arancia meccanica l'ho rivista anche la scorsa settimana!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Salve a tutti!!!
> bhè, a me fa piacere ri-vedere soprattutto films legati alla mia adolescenza...anche se spesso sono molto + vecchi, mi ricordano 1 dato periodo della mia vita, quello solitamente in cui li ho visti x la prima volta...
> 
> Beattlejuice di Tim Burton(spero di averlo scritto giusto)
> ...


Arancia Meccanica e' IL FILM non un film...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Che dire di Leon... che nome cazzuto!


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Del corvo senz'altro il primo...i successivi ...bah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io... lo _spiritello porcello_...
L'avrò visto 50 volte.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque quello che ho visto di più in assoluto è The Blues Brothers.


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè, già non lo fate??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che gente conosci tu?


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma che gente conosci tu?


Già. Tette finte..vibratori in borsetta...
Mah....


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...


Dicevate?














Comunque l'alternativa al vibratore in borsetta mi sembra l'amante in ufficio... l'amante in palestra...


----------



## La Lupa (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. Tette finte..vibratori in borsetta...
> Mah....


E io una volta l'ho anche sentito che parlava di una sua "amica" con un certo rigonfiamento...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... capisc' ammè...


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...
> 
> 
> Dicevate?
> ...


Non ho io fisico..ho meglio non ce l'ho più cara.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho io fisico..ho meglio non ce l'ho più cara.


A me manca anche il tempo... un uomo mi sembra un lavoro sufficente... non capisco a chi giova complicarsi la vita con vari amanti... per giunta parere mio personale... il sesso dopo i 30 non e' roba da gabinetti pubblici...


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*Uffa*

Ma giusto per stare in argomento.... sapete cosa dicono i sessuologi? Che di peni maschili perfetti o almeno come dovrebbero ce n'è sì e no un 20%.....
E non parlo di dimensioni ma di "presentabilità" sono spesso più somiglianti a Quasimodo che a Mark Spitz!!! e che dire sullo scarto a destra o a sinistra... tutta una teoria sulla gibbosità e il deragliamento che è meglio sorvolare!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ecco adesdso sono a aposto anche con le crotalate sugli uomini!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Sul saperlo usare stendiamo al solita tela cerata!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... tanto tempo senza vederlo... mi piace sempre _Donnie Darko_...
> 
> Quali sono i film che vi piace riguardare e perche?


Tutti quelli di Totò... 
Poi ce n'è uno che ho visto più di una volta: "The Bridges of Madison County"
quante cose non sappiamo dei nostri genitori... e quante non ne sapranno mai su di noi i nostri figli...


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Tutti quelli di Totò...
> Poi ce n'è uno che ho visto più di una volta: "The Bridges of Madison County"
> quante cose non sappiamo dei nostri genitori... e quante non ne sapranno mai su di noi i nostri figli...


Pure io.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... la Ferilli ce la vogliamo dimenticare? A 20 anni era una, adesso pare appartenere ad un'altra famiglia cromosomica!!!
> Fra natiche, seni, zigomi, occhi, denti, orecchie e depilazione selvaggia a cominciare dallo spazio fra le sopracciglia e il setto nasale.... ancora un paio di interventi e raggiunge Cher...
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Ho appena rivisto Anonimo Veneziano.... sempre struggente.


Anonimo Veneziano è bellissimo e il rapporto di odio-amore tra i due è reso molto bene ...solo mi sembrano pochi gli anni trascorsi (per giustificare gli attori piuttosto giovani).
E Florinda Bolkan con i suoi lineamenti da indio e il seno inesistente mi ha fatto pensare a quanto è stata fortunata a vivere quegli anni ...adesso non avrebbe resistito si sarebbe rifatta seno, bocca...e sarebbe diventata una Magda Gomez qualsiasi...

L'altra sero ho rivisto qualche fotogramma di un film di Greta Garbo ...se si fosse rifatta tutto quel che oggi sembra indispensabile avrebbe perso tutto il suo fascino...
Meditiamo donne ...meditiamo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Tutti quelli di Totò...
> Poi ce n'è uno che ho visto più di una volta: *"The Bridges of Madison County"*
> quante cose non sappiamo dei nostri genitori... e quante non ne sapranno mai su di noi i nostri figli...


Bello per numerosi ragioni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















E pure  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a chi te l'ha fatto conoscere


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anonimo Veneziano è bellissimo e il rapporto di odio-amore tra i due è reso molto bene ...solo mi sembrano pochi gli anni trascorsi (per giustificare gli attori piuttosto giovani).
> E Florinda Bolkan con i suoi lineamenti da indio e il seno inesistente mi ha fatto pensare a quanto è stata fortunata a vivere quegli anni ...adesso non avrebbe resistito si sarebbe rifatta seno, bocca...e sarebbe diventata una Magda Gomez qualsiasi...
> 
> L'altra sero ho rivisto qualche fotogramma di un film di Greta Garbo ...se si fosse rifatta tutto quel che oggi sembra indispensabile avrebbe perso tutto il suo fascino...
> Meditiamo donne ...meditiamo...


Io penso a Audrey Hepburn, medito e capisco che stiamo scivolando dallo stile in caduta libera...
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma che gente conosci tu?





Iris ha detto:


> Già. Tette finte..vibratori in borsetta...
> Mah....


Sgamata!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io ho detto calibri...come mai tu hai detto vibratori??


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me manca anche il tempo... un uomo mi sembra un lavoro sufficente... non capisco a chi giova complicarsi la vita con vari amanti... per giunta parere mio personale... il sesso dopo i 30 non e' roba da gabinetti pubblici...


 
Quelli di certi ristoranti me li abbuoni??


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma giusto per stare in argomento.... sapete cosa dicono i sessuologi? *Che di peni maschili perfetti o almeno come dovrebbero ce n'è sì e no un 20%.....*
> E non parlo di dimensioni ma di "presentabilità" sono spesso più somiglianti a Quasimodo che a Mark Spitz!!! e che dire sullo scarto a destra o a sinistra... tutta una teoria sulla gibbosità e il deragliamento che è meglio sorvolare!!
> 
> 
> ...


Non è una contraddizione in termini? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perfetti..rispetto a cosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Quanto alla tela cerata...beh se parli di uso...meglio premunirsi no???


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quelli di certi ristoranti me li abbuoni??


E va bene... ziamo un paeze libbero


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Tutti quelli di Totò...
> Poi ce n'è uno che ho visto più di una volta: *"The Bridges of Madison County"*
> quante cose non sappiamo dei nostri genitori... e quante non ne sapranno mai su di noi i nostri figli...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bello per numerosi ragioni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bello...ma molto campato in aria, o per lo meno rappresentate male le motivazioni finali della scelta di lei... un pò "deboli" a mio avviso! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per il prossimo compleanno stavo giusto pensando nei giorni scorsi di regalare a mio padre un quaderno di quelli rilegati con dorso rigido...perchè scrivesse, se vuole la sua storia (ci sarebbe materiale per un paio di libri e qualche film!)


----------



## Lettrice (3 Marzo 2008)

*Crotale*

Credo che ogni tempo abbia la sua estetica: questo e' il tempo della chiurgia plastica e della realta' virtuale... cambiera' quando sara' sorpassato come concetto/moda... spero... comunque ci sono donne che fanno onore alle rughe anche oggi...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

*APPROPOSITO!!!!*



Iris ha detto:


> Già. Tette finte..vibratori in borsetta...
> Mah....





Lettrice ha detto:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...
> 
> 
> Dicevate?
> ...





La Lupa ha detto:


> E io una volta l'ho anche sentito che parlava di una sua "amica" con un certo rigonfiamento...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bruja ha detto:


> Ma giusto per stare in argomento.... sapete cosa dicono i sessuologi? Che di peni maschili perfetti o almeno come dovrebbero ce n'è sì e no un 20%.....
> E non parlo di dimensioni ma di "presentabilità" sono spesso più somiglianti a Quasimodo che a Mark Spitz!!! e che dire sullo scarto a destra o a sinistra... tutta una teoria sulla gibbosità e il deragliamento che è meglio sorvolare!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
APRITE QUA SOTTO...SE SIETE CURIOSE!


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> APRITE QUA SOTTO...SE SIETE CURIOSE!


si caro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma di questo... ce ne vogliono tanti


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bello per numerosi ragioni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e già... tante ragioni per me...
che poi Fedy dice che le ragioni della scelta di lei sono deboli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  a me son sembrate di una forza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









 a chi me l'ha fatto conoscere sto benedetto film... :mrgreen 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 una certa persichella)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e già... tante ragioni per me...
> che poi Fedy dice che le ragioni della scelta di lei sono deboli...
> 
> 
> ...


Le scelte delle donne....


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le scelte delle donne....


A me è sembrata solo uan scelta castrante...come lo stesso diario che ha gelosamente custodito dimostra!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il non agire non è sempre un valore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nè lascia intuire di aver poi amato il marito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me è sembrata solo uan scelta castrante...come lo stesso diario che ha gelosamente custodito dimostra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo ha amato come lo amava prima, senza la passionalità e la magica intesa che aveva vissuto in quei pochi giorni.
E lo ha amato come padre dei suoi figli...a lui e a loro ha dato la sua vita ...chiamalo scarso amore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E poi con l'altro la magia avrebbe potuto non durare avrebbe potuto deluderlo e avrebbe avuto sempre il dolore di aver abbandonato i figli.
Ha scelto di non rischiare di rovinare quel ricordo per un futuro incerto che avrebbe potuto vivere solo a spese di lacrime e sangue...degli altri, ma anche sue.
Non a caso l'hanno "disegnata" italiana, cattolica per far sentire più forte il senso che avrebbe rotto qualcosa che lei considerava sacro.
Poi si può considerare sacra la famiglia anche senza essere credenti (e vediamo tanti credenti considerarla tanto sacra da farsene un paio...:c_laugh


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo ha amato come lo amava prima, senza la passionalità e la magica intesa che aveva vissuto in quei pochi giorni.
> E lo ha amato come padre dei suoi figli...*a lui e a loro ha dato la sua vita ...chiamalo scarso amore...*
> 
> 
> ...


Verso se stessa...che amore ha avuto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusami ma se dev'essere sacrificio dell'amore verso se stessi...per me non è amore!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Verso se stessa...che amore ha avuto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi hai letta con attenzione ...lei ha amato se stessa tenendosi il ricordo di quei giorni perfetti e non correndo il rischio di essere delusa dalla quotidianeità con il fotografo e di poterlo deludere.
Amare qualcuno e viverci insieme è anche assumersi la responsabilità di poter renderlo felice o infelice ...non è una responsabilità da poco ...il marito era un uomo a cui lei sapeva cosa dare per rendergli una vita serena.
Poi Francesca non avrebbe potuto essere felice abbandonando i figli.
E per stare con lui avrebbe dovuto abbandonarli.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi hai letta con attenzione ...lei ha amato se stessa tenendosi il ricordo di quei giorni perfetti e non correndo il rischio di essere delusa dalla quotidianeità con il fotografo e di poterlo deludere.
> Amare qualcuno e viverci insieme è anche *assumersi la responsabilità di poter renderlo felice o infelice ...non è una responsabilità da poco* ...il marito era un uomo a cui lei sapeva cosa dare per rendergli una vita serena.
> Poi Francesca non avrebbe potuto essere felice abbandonando i figli.
> *E per stare con lui avrebbe dovuto abbandonarli*.


Anche su questo non concordo: non puoi assumerti la responsabilità della felicità altrui...a malapena si può prendere un impegno per ricercare la nostra!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche l'ultimo punto l'ho visto come un pò...forzato...


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi hai letta con attenzione ...lei ha amato se stessa tenendosi il ricordo di quei giorni perfetti e non correndo il rischio di essere delusa dalla quotidianeità con il fotografo e di poterlo deludere.
> Amare qualcuno e viverci insieme è anche assumersi la responsabilità di poter renderlo felice o infelice ...non è una responsabilità da poco ...il marito era un uomo a cui lei sapeva cosa dare per rendergli una vita serena.
> Poi Francesca non avrebbe potuto essere felice abbandonando i figli.
> E per stare con lui avrebbe dovuto abbandonarli.


 
io non so come si riesca a rimanere accanto ad una persona con la testa e il cuore rivolti ad un altro.....è un sacrificio troppo grande...e quando arrivi a 60-70 anni...e i figli se ne vanno....e magari ti lasciano sola...e devi fare i conti con te stessa...devi fare il bilancio della tua vita...magari ti rendi conto che avresti fatto meglio ad essere un po' più 'egoista' e più generosa verso te stessa....

I figli sono importanti, ma è importante anche far capire loro che bisogna essere sempre sè stessi...e insegnare loro a lottare per i propri sentimenti.E per la propria realizzazione personale.

Mi dirai: lei si è sentita realizzata nella famiglia, nel sacrificio compiuto in nome di tale famiglia....per me è solo una poveretta che ha vissuto nel rimpianto di qualcosa che magari hai ragione..le avrebbe dato solo lacrime, ma magari poteva farla vibrare anche solo per un minuto veramente..intensamente... non dico che avrebbe dovuto viverla clandestinamente...questo no.
ma se tu arrivi a vecchiaia conservando il ricordo di un uomo...il rimpianto per il sapore dei suoi baci....per quello che non hai potuto vivere.....che tipo di rispetto hai provato verso tuo marito?un rispetto apparente.E nessuno verso te stessa.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Verso se stessa...che amore ha avuto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
secondo me la tua è una visione un po' parziale, che tace la complessità del rapporto matrimoniale e genitoriale.

Non solo. Forse per te no, ma per molti il matrimonio è un progetto importante di vita. Non dico non si possa lasciare, ma molti lo vivrebbero come un fallimento esistenziale.

Ribadisco il mio mantra: chi davvero LASCIA lascia perché vuole passare ad una fase diversa della sua vita, raramente solo perché INNAMORATO.

Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> secondo me la tua è una visione un po' parziale, che tace la complessità del rapporto matrimoniale e genitoriale.
> 
> Non solo. Forse per te no, ma per molti il matrimonio è un progetto importante di vita. Non dico non si possa lasciare, ma molti lo vivrebbero come un fallimento esistenziale.
> 
> ...



Verissimo...

Come stai bestiola? Ti mando un bacio


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io non so come si riesca a rimanere accanto ad una persona con la testa e il cuore rivolti ad un altro.....è un sacrificio troppo grande...e quando arrivi a 60-70 anni...e i figli se ne vanno....e magari ti lasciano sola...e devi fare i conti con te stessa...devi fare il bilancio della tua vita...magari ti rendi conto che avresti fatto meglio ad essere un po' più 'egoista' e più generosa verso te stessa....
> 
> I figli sono importanti, ma è importante anche far capire loro che bisogna essere sempre sè stessi...e insegnare loro a lottare per i propri sentimenti.E per la propria realizzazione personale.
> 
> ...


 
Non concordo, lo sai!
Il matrimonio e i figli sono un progetto omnicomprensivo ben piu' fondamentale del "brivido" e del "Momento".

Non nego che quando uno si innamora va fuori di testa e farebbe anche scelte avventate, ma dopo subentra - quasi immancabilmente - la ragione.

Che quindi non è sacrificio, ma qualcosa di ben diverso, dovete ammetterlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (specie in questi tempi di imperante egoismo, pensa te "quanti" si sacrificano.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Un bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Verissimo...
> 
> Come stai bestiola? Ti mando un bacio


 
Grazie, tesoro, sto meglio sono al lavoro!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Bello tornare alle proprie routine!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2008)

*Ahhh....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Grazie, tesoro, sto meglio sono al lavoro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Finalmente hai smesso di stare in panciolle!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Buon lavoro ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (4 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non concordo, lo sai!
> Il matrimonio e i figli sono un progetto omnicomprensivo ben piu' fondamentale del "brivido" e del "Momento".
> 
> Non nego che quando uno si innamora va fuori di testa e farebbe anche scelte avventate, ma dopo subentra - quasi immancabilmente - la ragione.
> ...


Vere....non concorderemo mai su questo aspetto temo.
Non parlo di brivid di momento.Parlo di amore.E di non accontentarsi.O meglio di non aver paura di rimanere da soli.


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Vere....non concorderemo mai su questo aspetto temo.
> Non parlo di brivid di momento.Parlo di amore.E di non accontentarsi.O meglio di non aver paura di rimanere da soli.


 
Lo penso anche io. Il matrimonio è una cosa bellissima. non c'è nulla di più commovente ed edificante di due sposi che invecchiano insieme...ma ci deve essere amore, non semplice convenienza.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Vere....non concorderemo mai su questo aspetto temo.
> Non parlo di brivid di momento.Parlo di amore.E di non accontentarsi.O meglio di non aver paura di rimanere da soli.


 
Io penso tu parli così perché non hai esperienza diretta del progetto matrimoniale, quello condiviso per anni e anni. E quindi a mio avviso fai bene a PRETENDERE qualcosa di forte come base!

Per cui sull'amore posso anche darti ragione, ma sul resto finché uno non ne fa diretta prova sulla sua pelle non puo' sapere.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Il matrimonio è una cosa bellissima. non c'è nulla di più commovente ed edificante di due sposi che invecchiano insieme...ma ci deve essere amore, non semplice convenienza.


 
Iris, ma chi lo dice che in un matrimonio c'è semplice convenienza?!

Io credo che nei matrimonio DI SOLITO ci sia di piu'...

Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris, ma chi lo dice che in un matrimonio c'è semplice convenienza?!
> 
> Io credo che nei matrimonio DI SOLITO *ci sia* di piu'...
> 
> Bacio!



Diciamo ci dovrebbe essere di piu' ... ma certe volte manca anche la convenienza...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Il matrimonio è una cosa bellissima. non c'è nulla di più commovente ed edificante di due sposi che invecchiano insieme...ma ci deve essere amore, non semplice convenienza.





Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris, ma chi lo dice che in un matrimonio c'è semplice convenienza?!
> 
> Io credo che nei matrimonio DI SOLITO ci sia di piu'...
> 
> Bacio!





Lettrice ha detto:


> Diciamo ci dovrebbe essere di piu' ... ma certe volte manca anche la convenienza...


Sostituendo il termine con convivenza...il risultato non cambia, giusto?

A volte quello c'è, che regge il matrimonio, che altro non è che la paura di star soli di cui parlava dererum.

Vere, concordo che spesso uscire dal matrimonio è più perchè si vede (o ci si rende conto che per noi è necessaria) una nuova fase nella nostra vita, in cui l'altro/a è non necessario...che per "l'alternativa" che ci si è prospettata davanti!

Quella, come sostengo da sempre, è l'occasione, non la causa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E, con riferimento al film, lei, che ha visto che una nuova fase si era aperta nella sua vita, non ha avuto il coraggio di percorrerla fino in fondo!


----------



## La Lupa (4 Marzo 2008)

Mi avete convinto.

Quasi quasi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mi sposo!


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mi avete convinto.
> 
> Quasi quasi...
> 
> ...


non hai capito una mazza allora. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Leggi bene.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mi avete convinto.
> 
> Quasi quasi...
> 
> ...


oh maro' 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















No no recedi dall'insano proposito!


bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (4 Marzo 2008)

Ma bambole!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma cosa vi dice la testa????  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Comunque... vi ricordo che ho anch'io avuto la funesta esperienza.


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma bambole!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E, con riferimento al film, lei, che ha visto che una nuova fase si era aperta nella sua vita, non ha avuto il coraggio di percorrerla fino in fondo!


il problema delle nuove fasi è che non sempre sono veramente tali.
Una nuova fase non riesco a vederla solo come un nuovo compagno/a.

Nel caso di Francesca, il lavoro di lui non era tale da consentirle di mantenerle il suo ruolo in famiglia, etc, probabilmente l'avrebbe costretta a viaggiare, con lui come suo unico punto di riferimento.

Quando cominci ad avere problemi collaterali (la lontananza dai figli, la mancanza di altri obiettivi solo tuoi) l'essere magari in un motel 200 giorni all'anno con una sola persona come tua ancora puo' essere molto pesante..probabilmente insostenibile.

Una nuova fase è qualcosa di diverso da un sogno d'amore, ma deve essere il frutto di un cammino di evoluzione complessivo e personale 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma bambole!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


proprio vero che NESSUNO e' perfetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## La Lupa (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Appunto!!!!


Ma io son labile sai?

Tendo a dimenticare....


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il problema delle nuove fasi è che non sempre sono veramente tali.
> Una nuova fase non riesco a vederla solo come un nuovo compagno/a.
> 
> Nel caso di Francesca, *il lavoro di lui* non era tale da consentirle di mantenerle il suo ruolo in famiglia, etc, probabilmente *l'avrebbe costretta a viaggiare*, con lui come suo unico punto di riferimento.
> ...


Concordo su tutto...
Nel caso di Francesca non c'entra niente la convenienza del restare in famiglia...
ha un marito mediocre se vogliamo... ma un buon uomo, un povero diavolo che alla fine pare addirittura riconoscere il sacrificio di lei... e due figli che avrebbe dovuto abbandonare per seguire il grande amore...
per la maggior parte delle donne, se costrette a scegliere, vince l'amore per i figli... l'unico che non finisce mai anche se messo a dura prova dagli eventi della vita... l'unico amore che sopravvive senza contabilità dare/avere...


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma io son labile sai?
> 
> Tendo a dimenticare....


ed è bellissimo così


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto...
> Nel caso di Francesca non c'entra niente la convenienza del restare in famiglia...
> ha un marito mediocre se vogliamo... ma un buon uomo, un povero diavolo che alla fine pare addirittura riconoscere il sacrificio di lei... e due figli che avrebbe dovuto abbandonare per seguire il grande amore...
> *per la maggior parte delle donne, se costrette a scegliere, vince l'amore per i figli...* l'unico che non finisce mai anche se messo a dura prova dagli eventi della vita... l'unico amore che sopravvive senza contabilità dare/avere...


Ma certo, ma proprio lì io vedo il limite della storia cinematografica...ti pare che la questione se andar con lui avrebbe comportato davvero l'abbandono dei figli sia stata ben svolta ed affrontata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che poi non è che 'sti due figli pare abbiano tratto troppo giovamento dalla sua permanenza in famiglia eh!


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma certo, ma proprio lì io vedo il limite della storia cinematografica...ti pare che la questione se andar con lui avrebbe comportato davvero l'abbandono dei figli sia stata ben svolta ed affrontata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non capisco....
In che senso "il limite della storia cinemetografica"?
Non concordo nemmeno sul fatto che i figli non abbiano giovato della sua presenza in famiglia... non credi sia devastante essere abbandonati dalla mamma per dei ragazzini?


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non capisco....
> In che senso "il limite della storia cinemetografica"?
> Non concordo nemmeno sul fatto che i figli non abbiano giovato della sua presenza in famiglia... non credi sia devastante essere abbandonati dalla mamma per dei ragazzini?


 
Io la trovo una bellissima storia. ma io penso che Francesca non amasse veramente nè il marito, nè il fotografo.(frequentato troppo poco).
Amava semplicemente l'idea dell'amore romantico. Il marito le aveva infranto il sogno...ma chiunque con il quotidiano lo avrebbe infranto.
e' una storia che fa pensare, perchè spesso noi per seguire un sogno d'amore, non godiamo appieno di ciò che abbiamo realmente.
Quanti di noi fanno così?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

La storia è credibile proprio perché era quel tipo di donna che viveva in quell'ambiente e con una storia alternativa che avrebbe comportato lasciare i figli.
Mica è una storia odierna in città con tutele legali, figli con la madre e nuovo compagno da integrare gradualmente nella quotidianeità.
Io non avrei mai lasciato i figli per nessuno.


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La storia è credibile proprio perché era quel tipo di donna che viveva in quell'ambiente e con una storia alternativa che avrebbe comportato lasciare i figli.
> Mica è una storia odierna in città con tutele legali, figli con la madre e nuovo compagno da integrare gradualmente nella quotidianeità.
> Io non avrei mai lasciato i figli per nessuno.


Neanche io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Neanche io.


Dico di più.
Ancor oggi quando penso alla Dama Bianca che negli anni '50 lasciò marito e figli per amore di Coppi provo un senso di fastidio nei suoi confronti, di estraneità.
Ovvio che considero assurda e maschilista la legge (che addirittura l'aveva fatta finire in carcere per adulterio) che era vigente e che probabilmente il marito era un uomo meschino, ma sapere, come sapeva, che la scelta d'amore avrebbe comportato perdere i figli (che non glielo hanno mai perdonato), me la rende incomprensibile.
Spero che si capisca che non parlo di giudizio morale, ma di distanza emotiva.


Quando ne parlavo con mio marito diceva "Ma tu sei una "mamma"" ...forse pensava alla sua amante che alle sue figlie le avrebbe rinunciato. Infatto ora che si è separata, una vive col padre...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Leggevo un film di la'... quelli necessitano di una vita...


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dico di più.
> Ancor oggi quando penso alla Dama Bianca che negli anni '50 lasciò marito e figli per amore di Coppi provo un senso di fastidio nei suoi confronti, di estraneità.
> Ovvio che considero assurda e maschilista la legge (che addirittura l'aveva fatta finire in carcere per adulterio) che era vigente e che probabilmente il marito era un uomo meschino, ma sapere, come sapeva, che la scelta d'amore avrebbe comportato perdere i figli (che non glielo hanno mai perdonato), me la rende incomprensibile.
> Spero che si capisca che non parlo di giudizio morale, ma di distanza emotiva.
> ...


 
Certo. Ma ognuno ha una propria scala di valori. ingiudicabile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io mi seno prima madre e poi tutto il resto...ma mi viene naturale. Soffrirei a vivere diversamente


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Leggevo un film di la'... quelli necessitano di una vita...


 
Tesoro mio...non è che possiamo farci niente.


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La storia è credibile proprio perché era quel tipo di donna che viveva in quell'ambiente e con una storia alternativa che avrebbe comportato lasciare i figli.
> Mica è una storia odierna in città con tutele legali, figli con la madre e nuovo compagno da integrare gradualmente nella quotidianeità.
> Io non avrei mai lasciato i figli per nessuno.





Iris ha detto:


> Neanche io.


Visto?
Ed io non l'ho fatto nemmeno per tre mesi che avrei dovuto trascorrere dall'altra parte del globo...

Iris, son d'accordo con te quando dici


> Il marito le aveva infranto il sogno...ma chiunque con il quotidiano lo avrebbe infranto.


è quello che mi blocca sempre nel definire il "vero amore"


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Visto?
> Ed io non l'ho fatto nemmeno per tre mesi che avrei dovuto trascorrere dall'altra parte del globo...
> 
> Iris, son d'accordo con te quando dici
> ...


Il vero amore è quello che resiste all'usura della quotidianità? Quello che trova alimento nella routine?
E' qualcosa di ripetitivo e sublime nello stesso tempo. Credo sia quello.


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Il vero amore è quello che resiste all'usura della quotidianità? Quello che trova alimento nella routine?
> E' qualcosa di ripetitivo e sublime nello stesso tempo. Credo sia quello.


Forse utopia...
perchè dietro a quei pochi vecchietti che vediamo teneramente assieme... chissà quanti Francesca e Francesco ci sono nella migliore delle ipotesi.... nelle altre ipotesi ci vedo puntelli alla coppia... come amanti storici, di passaggio ecc...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Forse utopia...
> perchè dietro a quei pochi vecchietti che vediamo teneramente assieme... chissà quanti Francesca e Francesco ci sono nella migliore delle ipotesi.... nelle altre ipotesi ci vedo puntelli alla coppia... come amanti storici, di passaggio ecc...


In questo periodo do una lettura delle dolci coppie di anziani che spero  per loro che non corrisponda alla loro verità


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In questo periodo do una lettura delle dolci coppie di anziani che spero per loro che non corrisponda alla loro verità


Ti capisco... è quel che considero scendere coi piedi per terra...
...li guardo sempre con tenerezza, ma senza l'illusione che la loro vita sia stata tutta una passeggiata di salute...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Ti capisco... è quel che considero scendere coi piedi per terra...
> ...li guardo sempre con tenerezza, ma senza l'illusione che la loro vita sia stata tutta una passeggiata di salute...


Non vi dico poi cosa penso quando vedo una poveretta che accudisce un marito mal ridotto che si intuisce sia stato un bell'uomo


----------



## MariLea (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vi dico poi cosa penso quando vedo una poveretta che accudisce un marito mal ridotto che si intuisce sia stato un bell'uomo


non celodircelo


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> non capisco....
> In che senso "il limite della storia cinemetografica"?
> Non concordo nemmeno sul fatto che i figli non abbiano giovato della sua presenza in famiglia... non credi sia devastante essere abbandonati dalla mamma per dei ragazzini?


Per "storia cinematografica" intendo la sceneggiatura del film, che non sviscera, a mio avviso sufficentemente, quell'aspetto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto ai figli...come vengono rappresentati (io in loro leggevo un eccessivo "spaesamento", una non sufficente maturità, con lui molto piccolo borghese) non è che siano un esempio di "fulmini di guerra" eh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per "storia cinematografica" intendo la sceneggiatura del film, che non sviscera, a mio avviso sufficentemente, quell'aspetto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sai che mi sono piaciuti pure loro ...e lo spaesamento causato dalla lettura del diario è significativo di come lei sia stata una buona madre e che non abbia mai fatto percepire loro nessuna rinuncia o irrealizzazione.
Beh ...si è intuito ...mi è piaciuto moltissimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... tanto tempo senza vederlo... mi piace sempre _Donnie Darko_...
> 
> Quali sono i film che vi piace riguardare e perche?


Ehm ...però di Donnie Darko non c'ho capito un piffero...se te lo sintetizzo (come ho fatto con Il signore degli anelli...) mi togli il saluto


----------



## Old camilla (4 Marzo 2008)

prima di tutto ciao a tutti !...miei cari amici!
che bello ritrovarvi in un quest'angolo di pace!

dunque, visto che è stato tirato in ballo Eduardo (che io adoro da buona napoletana!), invito tutti coloro che amano le sue commedie a vedere "mia famiglia" , si tratta di una commedia che descrive il dramma del cambiamento in seno alla famiglia, della perdita della sua "sacralità" cose a cui staimo assistendo oggi ma se pensiamo che eduardo le ha scritte 50 anni fa ci fa comprendere ancor piu' quanto sia stato geniale in questa sua lungimiranza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





baci a tutti,
camilla


----------



## Lettrice (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ...però di Donnie Darko non c'ho capito un piffero...se te lo sintetizzo (come ho fatto con Il signore degli anelli...) mi togli il saluto


Secondo me e' un film che va visto 3 o 4 volte... assolutamente no... i gusti son gusti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo me e' un film che va visto 3 o 4 volte... assolutamente no... i gusti son gusti...


Ma è la storia di uno matto?
Ma il coniglio sembra che se immagina e invece poi  no?

Sono tonta


----------



## Old giulia (4 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... tanto tempo senza vederlo... mi piace sempre _Donnie Darko_...
> 
> Quali sono i film che vi piace riguardare e perche?


Praticamente tutti... anche più volte... perché?

1) spesso li scordo
2) ricordo solo alcune scene
3) non ricordo mai il finale
mi piacciono i film italiani... sono lenti e lasciano spazio ai pensieri (sarà per quello che poi li scordo... mi perdo tra me e me) 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Giulia


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Praticamente tutti... anche più volte... perché?
> 
> 1) spesso li scordo
> 2) ricordo solo alcune scene
> ...


Io ho il problema contario...mi ricordo quasi tutto...specie i finali! 

per questo difficilmente li rivedo...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

*giulia*



giulia ha detto:


> Praticamente tutti... anche più volte... perché?
> 
> 1) spesso li scordo
> 2) ricordo solo alcune scene
> ...


 

pure io....precisa.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Marzo 2008)

ma scosate..ma dere ci sta oppure ban 2?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma scosate..ma dere ci sta oppure ban 2?


credo ban2


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è la storia di uno matto?
> Ma il coniglio sembra che se immagina e invece poi  no?
> 
> Sono tonta


Donnie non e' matto... anzi la sua ribellione/stranezza mi sembra il comportamento piu' logico/lucido se comparato allo spaccato sociale in cui si trova... 

Donnie ammazza il coniglio... ma il coniglio salva Donnie perche' Donnie ha una missione... riguardalo Persa e' veramente un bel film, molto particolare


----------

